#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Перекличка Китаистов)

## Дмитрон

你们好!
最近怎么样?
还没达到无为了吗?

----------


## Дмитрон

закрытие

----------

